# God! My HTC Desire feels old.



## ChrisC (Feb 9, 2012)

Still got a bloody year till an upgrade. Oh well such is the way of technology. It's still is a good phone, but next time I'm going to make sure I got some damn more internal memory. Fuck all that creating an ext partition to fool the phone into thinking the ext partition on the sd card is internal memory. It can be sluggish at times.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 9, 2012)

I deleted all the HTC stuff and obsolete system apps (e.g. Maps) that were duplicated by their upgrades, and repartitioned such that the system area was reduced in favour of the user app space. It wasn't trivial but if you're computer and especially *nix savvy, not rocket science either.


----------



## dweller (Feb 9, 2012)

sorry forget this idea,
I was gonna suggest you use a lighter rom like miui but realised you've already tried that


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2012)

same problem with my HTC Wildfire S - it's not a bad phone, but the phone memory is shit (probably what the S stands for)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2012)

innit, i had to delete the majority of apps i'd previously d/l'ed when it did the last system update, as it couldn't install with the remaining space.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 9, 2012)

If anyone would care to explain to me how to sort out the ext partition I would really appreciate it. I'm not completely fucking thick tech wise but I am experiencing a block about this. I read websites and my mind glazes over. 
(I've rooted and flashed a different rom on, just fucking hell, missed a vital step).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

I have an HTC Desire with about 4 months to go on the contract. I have no problems with the internal/phone memory but wish the SD card was bigger because I have been rather enthusiastic about the apps I have downloaded to it. I have had to delete ones I use less because the automatic updates that I allow mean that the space they take up is constantly increasing.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 9, 2012)

Due an upgrade on mine in a month or two, just about perfect timing as it's starting to feel sluggish and last weekend it deleted all my text messages (which I've thus far been unable to get back   I'm assuming they've gone for good  )

Just need to decide whether to go straight for the upgrade and probably end up with the SII as the best current device, or hang on til some newer models are released.

What are the upcoming big phone releases?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

ChrisC Have you moved all your apps that will move, to your SDcard. The app for this is called Apps2sd. It works.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have an HTC Desire with about 4 months to go on the contract. I have no problems with the internal/phone memory but wish the SD card was bigger because I have been rather enthusiastic about the apps I have downloaded to it. I have had to delete ones I use less because the automatic updates that I allow mean that the space they take up is constantly increasing.


Same here,got another 5 months to go before an upgrade,have had to delete lesser used apps due to lack of space because of automatic updates which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> ChrisC Have you moved all your apps that will move, to your SDcard. The app for this is called Apps2sd. It works.


I take it this would help my Galaxy Ace as well? I've always wondered how to move the apps in the onboard memory...won't it just try to add new apps back into the phone memory though?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I take it this would help my Galaxy Ace as well? I've always wondered how to move the apps in the onboard memory...won't it just try to add new apps back into the phone memory though?


It doesn't matter, just run Apps2sd every time you add an app.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It doesn't matter, just run Apps2sd every time you add an app.


Will it speed my phone up though? Like I said it's a Galaxy Ace, not an HTC but it's got very little onboard memory for a newish model. I notice speed differences just from clearing the call logs more often.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Will it speed my phone up though? Like I said it's a Galaxy Ace, not an HTC but it's got very little onboard memory for a newish model. I notice speed differences just from clearing the call logs more often.


Sounds like it will then. There is no reason not to use Apps2sd there is no downside. Give it a whirl.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Sounds like it will then. There is no reason not to use Apps2sd there is no downside. Give it a whirl.


 
Only caveat to this is that if you are using widgets, they might not work properly if the corresponding app is moved.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Only caveat to this is that if you are using widgets, they might not work properly if the corresponding app is moved.


I was hoping to simply move the apps that I installed after buying it all to the SD card, better for when I get a new phone as well.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Only caveat to this is that if you are using widgets, they might not work properly if the corresponding app is moved.


I did find that a note-making app (whose name I have forgotten having since replaced it with a better one) which Apps2sd designated as being able to be moved produced an error message when I did move it - perhaps it was a widget - not sure what defines a widget. So I cancelled the move. Otherwise no problems at all.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I did find that a note-making app (whose name I have forgotten having since replaced it with a better one) which Apps2sd designated as being able to be moved produced an error message when I did move it - perhaps it was a widget - not sure what defines a widget. So I cancelled the move. Otherwise no problems at all.


 
I noticed the same thing with my calendar app. The full-screen widget disappeared when I moved the app.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I did find that a note-making app (whose name I have forgotten having since replaced it with a better one) which Apps2sd designated as being able to be moved produced an error message when I did move it - perhaps it was a widget - not sure what defines a widget. So I cancelled the move. Otherwise no problems at all.


Widget = shit app that came with the phone that you can't delete.


----------



## girasol (Feb 9, 2012)

Due an upgrade at the end of the month. Considering keeping the phone and asking for a drop on my subscription, as I have done in the past.  Wonder how low they will go.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

girasol said:


> Due an upgrade at the end of the month. Considering keeping the phone and asking for a drop on my subscription, as I have done in the past. Wonder how low they will go.


I did that once with one of my Nokia phones that I liked, but these days the smartphones are developing so quickly that you feel a bit left-behind after a few months of buying one and seeing the latest improvements on new models. I certainly want more space for apps.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

I upgraded from my Desire to the S2 and it was incredibly liberating to suddenly have as much space as I could possibly want for apps. The lack of storage space was the only real bummer with the Desire.


----------



## freshnero (Feb 9, 2012)

The whole storage issue on that phone it's almost if they did it on on purpose, to make sure the phone had a limited shelf life.

One of the best phones I ever owned apart from the storage issue . It still holds it's own against the new wave of super phones

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I upgraded from my Desire to the S2 and it was incredibly liberating to suddenly have as much space as I could possibly want for apps. The lack of storage space was the only real bummer with the Desire.


 
I upgraded from a Magic to a Desire, and still think the Desire is a great, solid phone, but as you say the storage space thing can be a pain. I'm running it on CM7 at the moment, and have the phone set up just as I want it. Is it worth the hassle to reflash and do the repartioning, does anyone know?  Anyone got a good guide? It's only when I'm loading large updates eg new Angry Birds levels that it is an issue.


----------



## Chz (Feb 10, 2012)

I found CM7 is slightly unstable with an ext partition on the SD card. Enough that I only keep the Dalvik cache there because I need to reformat it once a month after a crash.  A minor issue for me, but that would kill it for a lot of people.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 10, 2012)

I am fed up with not being able to install any more apps on my Desire. But my contract has still got 6 months to run. I upgraded to the HTC official 2.3 release, which left me even less space than I had before. Most irritating.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 10, 2012)

I got an email saying it's almost time for my early upgrade. I want new phones to be announced! phht.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the thing that's got me ready to move on most is the fact I can't update beyond 2.2. Every other Desire owner seems to have had 2.3 pushed or available, but when I search I get nothing.

Wonder if it's down to Orange, HTC or Android (I suspect the first option).


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 10, 2012)

It's down to HTC, there's not really enough internal space to upgrade to 2.3 on the Desire, there's an update put out by HTC, but it's not been pushed to all devices, because it's missing apps etc.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I did find that a note-making app (whose name I have forgotten having since replaced it with a better one) which Apps2sd designated as being able to be moved produced an error message when I did move it - perhaps it was a widget - not sure what defines a widget. So I cancelled the move. Otherwise no problems at all.





stuff_it said:


> Widget = shit app that came with the phone that you can't delete.


Widgets are things on the desktop that aren't just icons to launch apps. For technical reasons if an app has a widget it can't be moved to the SD card (one of several criteria that can prevent SD placement)


----------



## Pingu (Feb 10, 2012)

i can upgrade my desire in november, cant wait. the internal storeage thing along with shite battery life are starting to annoy me loads.

on the plus side hopefullythe samsung s3 will beout by then


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 10, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> It's down to HTC, there's not really enough internal space to upgrade to 2.3 on the Desire, there's an update put out by HTC, but it's not been pushed to all devices, because it's missing apps etc.


 
Interesting (and annoying!), thanks.

When's the S3 due out?


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure what to get though, don't want Samsung or IPhone, Wildfire doesn't seem much better.   My Desire has the best GPS ever, don't want to lose that.


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Widgets are things on the desktop that aren't just icons to launch apps. For technical reasons if an app has a widget it can't be moved to the SD card (one of several criteria that can prevent SD placement)


 
If they could fix that then Desire would be perfect.  I have as many apps on my SD card as I can, but not as many as I'd like!


----------



## mauvais (Feb 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> If they could fix that then Desire would be perfect. I have as many apps on my SD card as I can, but not as many as I'd like!


It's a limitation of Android - may not be true in recent releases like ICS, I don't know. You can still 'force move' stuff to the SD card with apps like Titanium but the widget bit will break.

With a rooted, S-OFF phone you can also use Titanium to force reintegration of upgraded apps with their original counterparts which saves you a huge amount of space. By way of explanation, your phone comes with stuff like Google Maps in the read-only bit of the phone's memory. An update is then made available in the Market, and you click 'upgrade'. Because by default the phone can't replace the old read-only version, it puts the new version in the user space and you now have two apps taking up space - although one is eclipsed and useless. Titanium is able to access the read-only bit and replace the original with the new one, so only one app. Of course you have to do this reintegration every time an upgrade happens.

The 'right' answer to this is to delete the old original apps from the system space, but it doesn't get you anywhere by itself because you then just have a load of useless space in the read-only partition that you still can't use for apps. You solve that by repartitioning but that's another step towards technical complexity.


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2012)

... sounds like too much work and I don't have time to do stuff like that these days...


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2012)

Due an upgrade. 

Been due one since October.

Haven't got round to it yet  

Can't get very excited about phones ATM.

I've found it all downhill since t9


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Due an upgrade.
> 
> Been due one since October.
> 
> ...


There's probably an app for that.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> There's probably an app for that.


A touch screen app, though


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 11, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> ChrisC Have you moved all your apps that will move, to your SDcard. The app for this is called Apps2sd. It works.



Yes. I'm using CyanogenMod now. Used an app called S2E to move almost everything to the ext on the micro sd card partition. Partitioned with ROM Manager.


----------

